# Sunday morning "Cull"



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

took this 6pt. cull Sunday morning, double lung, ran about 60 yds. and piled up!....100 grn. Montec G5 broadheads did the trick, Leemo likes the stick and string!:brew:, my son missed a pig Saturday evening, stuck one Sunday evening, we looked and never found it, still trying to get his "first" bowkill, he made the comment that he did'nt know he could shake that bad.:dance:


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

congrats! nice buck.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Congrats, way to go my friend.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Good shootin Leemo.. way to get'r going


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Way to go Lee... Mo!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

WTG!, Is that the first buck taken off of the new lease?


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> WTG!, Is that the first buck taken off of the new lease?


first one, and the biggest, what do I win???


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

Great job Leemo!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Leemo said:


> first one, and the biggest, what do I win???


:cheers:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Purdy good 1.5 -2 yr old 6.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Swampus said:


> Purdy good 1.5 -2 yr old 6.


I wasn't there this weekend, so I didn't personally see the deer, but, I think he looks a lot younger in the pic than he was. Based on the deer's weight, what Leemo described, and what my brother told me, he's probably a 3 year old.

Regardless, he ain't a yearling. And in most cases, sporting less than 8 pts at 2-1/2+ years on our ranch, gets you killed. 

Congrats Leemo!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> I wasn't there this weekend, so I didn't personally see the deer, but, I think he looks a lot younger in the pic than he was. Based on the deer's weight, what Leemo described, and what my brother told me, he's probably a 3 year old.
> 
> Regardless, he ain't a yearling. And in most cases, sporting less than 8 pts at 2-1/2+ years on our ranch, gets you killed.
> 
> Congrats Leemo!!


Pix can be deceiving. And this is a bad pic. Sorry Leemo, Pale can give you some pointers. The deer looks older to me too. Look at his neck. Agree that is probably a 3.5 year old. 2.5 at the youngest. Deer are hard to age on the ground.


----------



## Sabine Bank Fisher (Jul 13, 2009)

what happened to the 13" spread?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sabine Bank Fisher said:


> what happened to the 13" spread?


The ranch is MLDP level 3, so, the 13" restriction does not apply.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I think it is a hansome young buck--good cull--and the new make-up you have on Lee makes you alot more hansome'er too! 

Congrats to you and Colton! Gonna be good eat'n I knows dat!

We be string dancin' this weekend!

swamper!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Swampus said:


> I think it is a hansome young buck--good cull--and the new make-up you have on Lee makes you alot more hansome'er too......


You know, now that I think about it, that makeup has made him a whole lot easier to have a conversation with. Don't have to keep blinkin' my eyes all the time. Truth be told, I think he's employed it primarily for camera safety.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Nice kill Leemo! They are all culls in my book.....knock 'em down dress 'em out...fried backstraps and cream gravy.....


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

SWEET!

I'm yet to put any tension on the string so far...hope to this weekend...to loose an arrow! :bounce:


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Pix can be deceiving. And this is a bad pic. Sorry Leemo, Pale can give you some pointers. The deer looks older to me too. Look at his neck. Agree that is probably a 3.5 year old. 2.5 at the youngest. Deer are hard to age on the ground.


yeah it is a bad pic..... darn thing looks like it still has milk on it's lips, got good video of em' the evening before he met his maker, sending it to your boss Pale One this morning, deer weighed 140lbs., 11 inch beams, 10 inch inside spread, 3.5 inch base, according to his dental work, he looks like he's between 3-3.5, I saved his private organs so you can age more accurately, what's your address again? LOL


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Leemo said:


> yeah it is a bad pic..... darn thing looks like it still has milk on it's lips, got good video of em' the evening before he met his maker, sending it to your boss Pale One this morning, deer weighed 140lbs., 11 inch beams, 10 inch inside spread, 3.5 inch base, according to his dental work, he looks like he's between 3-3.5, I saved his private organs so you can age more accurately, what's your address again? LOL


I think Swampus would be a better judge of testicles than me. Send them to him:rotfl:


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

good cull.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> Pix can be deceiving. And this is a bad pic. Sorry Leemo, Pale can give you some pointers. QUOTE]
> 
> Don't know what kinda pointers Pale One can give out. That face of Leemo's ain't gonna look no better no matter what.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

yazoomike said:


> Bucksnort said:
> 
> 
> > Pix can be deceiving. And this is a bad pic. Sorry Leemo, Pale can give you some pointers. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

jealous............pure jealously, all of ya', I can't help it.:rotfl:


----------

